# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Google выпустит Google Chrome OS в течение предстоящей недели

## aintrust

Вчера на нескольких новостных порталах появилась неофициальная информация из "надежных источников" о том, что компания Google в течение ближайшей недели выпустит Google Chrome OS - операционную систему с открытым исходным кодом, в основу которой положен браузер Chrome. В первую очередь новая ОС предназначена для рынка ультрамобильных ноутбуков (нетбуков), а также ноутбуков и десктопов от Acer, ASUS, Hewlett-Packard, Lenovo и Toshiba и, по оценкам, должна составить сильную конкуренцию текущему лидеру рынка нетбуков, Microsoft Windows XP.

Подробнее здесь: Google Chrome OS To Launch Within A Week.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## petyanamlt

> Google Chrome OS - операционную систему с открытым исходным кодом, в основу которой положен браузер Chrome.


Улыбнуло.

----------


## aintrust

Помнится, лет 10 назад небезызвестная корпорация Oracle обещала сделать собственную ОС, в основу которой должна была быть положена СУБД Oracle. Дальше разговоров, к сожалению, не пошло... =)

----------


## petyanamlt

Да ось то отличная, и реально потеснит винду, но вот перевод новости, насмешил.

----------


## aintrust

А какой "несмешной" перевод вы бы предложили для следующей фразы:



> ... Google Chrome OS will be based on Google's Chrome web browser ...


?

PS. Кстати, насчет "реально потеснит винду" - думаю, это будет не очень скоро... =)

----------


## petyanamlt

> PS. Кстати, насчет "реально потеснит винду" - думаю, это будет не очень скоро... =)


Смотря где, на нетбуках, куда эта ос позиционируеться, думаю реально потеснит старушку хр.

----------


## aintrust

Мне кажется, в ближайшее время нужно будет говорить уже не о Windows XP, а, скорее, о Windows 7 в качестве ОС, которая будет доминировать на рынке нетбуков (по крайней мере, вновь выпускаемых). Linux на нетбуках так и не прижился (да и вряд ли у него для этого был потенциал), Android - пока что видны лишь жалкие попытки его продвижения, так что реально есть некоторая надежда только на Chrome OS.

----------


## Kacnep

Компания Google анонсировала свою операционную систему Chrome OS в середине текущего года. Первые компьютеры на ее базе выйдут в 2010 году, а вот сама операционка появится куда раньше.
По данным сетевых источников, Google выпустит тестовую версию Chrome OS на этой неделе. Никаких подробностей о данном продукте нет, как и официальных комментариев Google.

Предполагается, что слабым местом Chrome OS станет работа с драйверами. Запускаться же эта операционная система, по крайней мере первое время, будет на ограниченным круге устройств.

Впрочем, раньше уже сообщалось, что нетбук с Chrome OS появится в октябре. Однако такой компьютер все еще не представлен.

Напомним, что в основе новой операционной системы Google лежит браузер Chrome. Интерфейс этой ОС будет простым и понятным, а веб-приложения в ней будут работать автоматически, при этом операционка полностью совместима с платформами x86 и ARM.

Пока Google не показала Chrome OS. Однако ее шпионские фотографии проникли в Сеть.
Источник

----------


## aintrust

Ну вот, Google Chrome OS анонсирована.

Подробнее (с картинками) здесь: Google Chrome OS announcement.

----------

